# Was kostet der Angelschein?



## MikeAnfänger (14. Juli 2002)

Hallo,
kann mir einer von euch sagen was der Fischereischein zur Zeit so kostet?

Danke!!!!!!!!


----------



## Borgon (14. Juli 2002)

Ich glaube die Prüfung(ohne Lehrgang)ca.40€ und den Fischereischein abholen nochmal ca.40€.Will mich da aber nicht hundertprozentig festlegen.


----------



## hardy (14. Juli 2002)

der preis für den fischereischein ist vom jeweiligen bundesland abhängig.
bei mir kostet der vorbereitungslehrgang 90 EUR. die prüfung kostet noch mal 25 EUR.
das ist, wie gesagt in sachsen so.
dann gilt das ding bei uns hier maximal 5 jahre und kostete, glaube ich, 65 DM ! danach musste der fischereischein verlängert werden und es waren wieder 65 DM fällig!

gruss hardy

wieso geht bei mir das eurozeichen nicht???


----------



## Hunter (14. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

die Preise für den Lehrgang schwanken sehr stark und sind vom Veranstallter abhängig. Die Prüfung kostet in NRW so um 30 €, früher waren das zumindest 60 DM.  In NRW kostet dann der Fünfjahresfischereischein 30 €. Eine Verlängerung um weitere fünf Jahre kostet auch wieder 30 €. Es gibt das Teil auch für ein Jahr. Kostet glaubig 10 €, bin mir da aber nicht sicher. Mit diesem blauen Schein kannst du dir dann für das jeweilige Gewässer einen Fischereierlaubnisschen holen.


----------



## angeltreff (14. Juli 2002)

Haste keinen, biste Schwarzangler?  :g 

Wie aus den Antworten schon zu ersehen, ist die von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich. In Bayern kannst Du den Fischerschein auf Lebenszeit kaufen, Preis hängt von Deinem Alter ab. In den meisten anderen Ländern gibt es Fischerscheine für 1, 3 oder 5 Jahre. Preis dann zwischen 10 und 25 €.


----------



## buggs (14. Juli 2002)

Die kosten für den Fischereischein hier in Rheinland-Pfalz sind Gesetzlich fest gelegt. Wenn es intressiert stelle ich die Preise ein. Dann kommen die kosten für die Verlängerung im 5 Jahrestörn und nun noch die einzelen Angelerlaubnise an den Gewässer.


----------



## Kalle (14. Juli 2002)

Upsss, so teuer ist es geworden?

Als ich den Vorbereitungslehrgang und die Wurfprüfung gemacht hatte,kostete alles zusammen 32 € hier in HH,dazu kommt noch die Jahresangelmarke die jährlich 5 € kostet.

Na ja, ist auch schon 20 Jahre her :q


----------



## Franky (14. Juli 2002)

Moin moin,

für das Bundesland Bremen kostet(e) der Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit 100,- DM - wer keinen Nachweis über bereits 5 Jahre Schein nachweisen kann (gabs &quot;damals&quot; als Jahres/5-Jahres-Schein) muss(te) nochmal 15 DM für ein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis zahlen.

Der notwendige Kurs für die Prüfung lag (ohne Material) bei 80 DM.

Was die Vereine/Pächter für ihre Erlaubnisscheine nehmen, ist hier wiederum auch völlig unterschiedlich.


----------



## schlot (14. Juli 2002)

In Bayern kostet Der Schein auf Lebenszeit
für einen 18 Jährigen 600.- DM und wird dann im 5jahresrithmus immer billiger, ich muß im nächsten Jahr
mit 43 Lenzen noch 320 Märker bezahlen!
Man kann aber nach wie vor noch einen fünfjahresschein
haben hast halt auch jedes mal die bearbeitungsgebühren der
Kommune mit zu zahlen.
Sorry war zu faul um auf € um zu rechnen.
Gruß
schlot


----------



## Ossipeter (15. Juli 2002)

Ich sag da blos,
 es war schon immer etwas teurer in Bayern zu leben ;+ 
zumindest in bestimmten Sachen :r


----------



## Schulti (15. Juli 2002)

@ schlot


> In Bayern kostet Der Schein auf Lebenszeit für einen 18 jährigen 600 DM




Stimmt nicht ganz. Ich hab&acute; letztes Jahr als 25 jähriger 646 DM gelöhnt!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronny (15. Juli 2002)

also in meckpomm. kostet er 30€ und das lebenslang.Nur eben die jahreskarte kostet etwas mehr.


----------



## MikeAnfänger (15. Juli 2002)

Ne Schwarzangler bin ich natürlich nicht,
ich bin zur Zeit nur Zuschauer bei meinem Vater und mich hat jetzt auch das Fieber gepackt.

Ich selbst komme aus dem Saarland.
Kommt einer von euch auch von hier?


----------



## buggs (15. Juli 2002)

Mike Anfänger,
bis zum Januar 2002 wares möglich das Saarländer hier bei uns in Rheinland-Pfalz die Fischerprüfung machen konnten für 30,00DM ohne Lehrgangsnachweis. Diese ist jetzt nicht mehr möglich. Frag doch mal bei euerem Angelverein nach. Wo kommst Du genau aus dem Saarland her, ich wohne bei Idar-Oberstein.


----------



## MikeAnfänger (15. Juli 2002)

Ich komme aus dem Ortsteil St. Barbara.
Der Nächste Großere Ort ist Saarlouis und Dillingen.

danke für den Tipp,
ich hab im Verein bei uns Angerufen und kann mir da Morgen früh eine Liste Abholen mit den Terminen und auch den Preisen.

Bei der Gelegenheit werde ich dann auch gleich Morgen meine
Einsteigerausrüstung verwollständigen.
Ey mann wäre auch ein gutes Thema.
Werd ich gleich mal machen!


----------



## Benzen (22. August 2013)

*AW: Was kostet der Angelschein?*



angeltreff schrieb:


> Haste keinen, biste Schwarzangler?  :g
> 
> Wie aus den Antworten schon zu ersehen, ist die von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich. In Bayern kannst Du den Fischerschein auf Lebenszeit kaufen, Preis hängt von Deinem Alter ab. In den meisten anderen Ländern gibt es Fischerscheine für 1, 3 oder 5 Jahre. Preis dann zwischen 10 und 25 €.



Absolut Sinnfreier beitrag #q! nur weil jemand um infos bittet? vielleicht war er bisher nur am forellen teich? naja bei uns hier "Bremen" bist mit um die 60€ dabei


----------



## olaft64 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Was kostet der Angelschein?*

Nach 11 Jahren hat sich das Problem wahrscheinlich erledigt 

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Bobster (22. August 2013)

*AW: Was kostet der Angelschein?*



Benzen schrieb:


> Absolut Sinnfreier beitrag #q! nur weil jemand um infos bittet? vielleicht war er bisher nur am forellen teich? naja bei uns hier "Bremen" bist mit um die 60€ dabei


 

Stockfehler im ersten Einsatz


----------



## Jose (22. August 2013)

*AW: Was kostet der Angelschein?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Stockfehler im ersten Einsatz



jürgen, sint nich ale so gepildet wies du: stockfehler

:vik:


----------



## Andal (22. August 2013)

*AW: Was kostet der Angelschein?*

Na da sieht man mal. Ich hätte das jetzt beim Skifahren angesiedelt. Da gibts nämlich auch reichlich Bewegungswütige, die sich selber mit dem Stecken aushebeln.


----------



## Knispel (22. August 2013)

*AW: Was kostet der Angelschein?*

Ich deachte im ersten Moment : Was ist denn nun los, haben die den Euro wieder eingestampft und ich habe es nicht gemerkt ?


----------

